# Rat Kill



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

Yesterday night i went to throw out the trash and saw this rat in my backyard he saw me and immediately bolted, i don't like rats especially knowing they're in my backyard where my dog runs around and plays i especially don't like to think they go around their chew toys and his bowl so I put down some food where i saw him and went inside i had opened my door turned off the light took out my slingshot and waited i shot and missed him, but just by a little hit right and saw the dirt lift up next to him and he spooked, i had lost my chance, tonight how ever i left some food out for him and again i waited with the door opened the lights turned off like the night before.... i sat there and waited 1 hour and a half and nothing i had given up for the night closed my door and a few mins later my curiosity peaked so i went to check and booom! there he was again just eating the food and hiding, he'd eat a little and hide again and he would do this continually while i looked with the door slightly open, i ran and got my slingshot, slightly opened the door and patiently waited he came and started eating, i had about a 5-6 inch gap door open so he wouldnt see me, i drew back lined up my bands and let that sucker ripppp, i hit him smack right on the cheek not the best shot placement but its the best i could have done without full open view but the 8mm lead ball did the job lights out instantly.I thought about it for a while and came to my conclusion this rat didnt come out cause the door was open and he probably knew i was there, he was probably watching me watch him from the shadows LOL and went after the food once i closed the door, any who fool me once shame on you, fool me twice shame on me got this smart ass rat...Long story short 8mm lead 20 mm straight cut Theraband Gold 10-12 meters

Thanks for looking


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Nice shot at a tiny target!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

That's the way to do it .....

Cheers ..... Charles


----------

